

Google Removes Twitter From "Real Time Search" And Replaces It With Google Plus - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2011/07/05/google-disables-realtime-search/

======
wyclif
Ewww. The obnoxious, giant ad right in the sweet spot of this page made me
decide not to link to this story. Saved to Instapaper.

------
sjs382
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2727463>

------
abava
but search in public streams is still available for Google.

P.S. Google + Twitter search in parallel: <http://got.linkstore.ru>

------
athesyn
I love how they're handicapping one service at a time. And this is just in a
week.

